# yellow cycling jackets



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2010)

I've looked at my stock of yellow jackets, mostly bought without any thought, worked out how long they last, considered my life expectancy and calculated that I have a couple spare.

They all fit me. I'm a fraction under 6 foot and a 38 inch chest. I'll post one to you, and if you're pleased you can make a donation to Cycle Chat. If it doesn't fit then you could mail it back. E-mail to simon_legg'at'yahoo.co.uk


----------



## longers (25 Nov 2010)

Please? Happy to donate to CC funds.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2010)

rec'd a few e-mails, so I'll get back to folks tomorrow....


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Nov 2010)

gone! By second class post today.


----------



## longers (8 Dec 2010)

Received and donated, thankyou!


----------

